# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Προβλημα με γουφερ

## MITSOSCHIOS

Γεια σας ρε παλικαρια.Μετα απο αρκετο καιρο χρειαζομαι και παλι τα φωτα  σας.Εχω ενα home theater αποτελουμενο απο ενισχυτη pioneer VSX-520-s/-k  και ενα σετ ηχειων crystal audio BPT5-8BLA.Εδω και λιγες μερες εχω  παρατηρίσει οτι το γουφερ δε παιζει.Επιασα και διαβασα ολο το manual του  ενισχυτη απο την αρχη,εκανα καθε δυνατη ρυθμιση που ελεγε,αλλα  τιποτα.Πηρα ενα γουφερ της πλακας που εχω (silvercrest 5.1 home theater απο τα lidl) να το δοκιμασω(μηπως και ειχε  καει το καλο),αλλα και παλι ηταν βουβο.Μου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι  μπορει να εγινε καμια στραβη με τα σκαμπανεβασματα του δικτυου της  "αγαπητης" ΔΕΗ  που ηταν αρκετα το τελευταιο καιρο.Επισης να προσθεσω οτι αλλαξα και το καλωδιο rca του γουφερ,οπως επισης δοκιμασα και το γουφερ στο silvercrest με αρνητικα ομως αποτελεσματα.Δε ξερω αν ειναι θεμα ενισχυτη ή γουφερ ή και των 2.Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?
Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα ολους.

----------


## materatsi

Πρεπει να μετρησεις...Δυσκολο να καει το μεγαφωνο σε αυτο το συστημα,μαλλον ο ενισχυτης εχει την βλαβη.Αν δεν εχεις πολυμετρο,βγαλε το ηχειο και βαλε στους πολους στιγμιαια μια μπαταρια 1,5volts.Αν ακουσεις το (μπουπ) τοτε ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## MITSOSCHIOS

Εβαλα φιλε μου τη μπαταρια και δεν ακούστηκε τιποτα.Μετρησα με πολυμετρο την εξοδο του ενισχυτη και ειδα οτι δινει σημα.Αρα μαλλον του γουφερ εχει το προβλημα,σωστα?Να πω επισης οτι δεν το εχω ζορισει ποτε το ολο συστημα.

----------


## ezizu

Μέτρησε με το πολύμετρο στην θέση ohm x1 ή x10,το μεγάφωνο και πες μας την τιμή.Θα πρέπει να έχεις ένδειξη περίπου 3-8 ohm.Όπως το λες ,(Εβαλα φιλε μου τη μπαταρια και δεν ακούστηκε τιποτα )το μεγάφωνο δείχνει καμένο ή κομμένο κάπου το πηνίο του.Μπορεί βέβαια, να είναι πολύ αναίσθητο το woofer(λίγα db)και με μπαταρία 1,5Volt να μην είναι τόσο αισθητό το <<ντουπ>>, για κάποιον που κάνει πρώτη φορά αυτόν τον έλεχγο.Ίσως να είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αυτός ο έλεγχος,αν χρησιμοποιούσες 9Volt μπαταρία *,αλλά με μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ και με ΣΤΙΓΜΙΑΙΑ ΕΠΑΦΗ (πολύ λιγότερο από 1sec).*Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά, συνδέεις και αποσυνδέεις την μπαταρία στο μεγάφωνο πολύ γρήγορα.Στον ενισχυτή δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς, πως τον μέτρησες και τι μέτρησες(τάση,αντίσταση και με τι σήμα στην είσοδο) .Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος.

----------


## Danza

Απο ότι κατάλαβα το γούφερ είναι ενεργό, δηλαδή με ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή.

Λοιπόν αρχικά.

1. Δοκιμάζεις το γούφερ σε πχ έναν υπολογιστή να δείς αν λειτουργεί.
2. Αν λειτουργεί τότε έχει προβλημα ο ενισχυτής Pioneer (με ένα γρήγορο googlάρισμα είδα οτι έχει SUBWOOFER PRE OUT, δηλαδή προενίσχυση), αν δεν λειτουργεί προχωράς παρακάτω.
3. Λύνεις το μεγάφωνο απο το κουτί του και ελέγχεις το μεγάφωνο με ένα πολύμετρο ή με μια μπαταρία όπως είπαν τα παιδιά, εφόσον λειτουργεί τότε κοιτάς αν πάνω στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή υπάρχει καμμένη ασφάλεια (μπορεί και να υπάρχει στο πίσω πάνελ του κουτιού με τις συνδέσεις και τα ρυθμιστικά). Την αλλάζεις και τσεκάρεις αν δουλεύει, αν δεν λειτουργήσει ο ενισχυτής βλέπουμε τι θα κάνουμε. Αν όμως το μεγάφωνο δεν λειτουργεί τότε δοκιμάζεις ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε μεγάφωνο για να σιγουρευτείς πως ο ενσωματομένος ενισχυτής του sub λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------

